# Was kommt Neues für 2011 ? Infosammlung



## frankweber (24. August 2010)

Hallo zusammen 

Im Moment sind wir kurz vor der jährlichen großen Messe und alle brennen auf die News.

Gestern hab ich erfahren das das Argon nun ab 2011 für 120 er Gabeln geeignet sein wird und das Oberrohr stärker geslopt sein wird ähnlich wie das schon bei AC/AM der Fall ist.

Wer noch mehr zu den zu erwartenden Neuigkeiten beitragen kann könnte das gerne tun.

Ach ja und ab 2011 gibt es auch den Cane creek double barrell ab Nicolai und der Cane Creek Angle steuersatz wird für AFR mit 1.5 zum Nachrüsten des Lenkwinkels freigegeben. (zwischen 0.5 und 1.5 Grad Korrektur möglich durch den Einsatz unterschiedlicher "Spacer" intern ist dann unter Verwendung eines 1 1/8 Gabelschaftes der Lenkwinkel so wie bei der aktuellen Generation AFR machbar) im Extrem noch 0,5 Grad flacher.




Gruß Frank


----------



## .t1mo (24. August 2010)

frankweber schrieb:


> Gestern hab ich erfahren das das Argon nun ab 2011 für 120 er Gabeln geeignet sein wird und das Oberrohr stärker geslopt sein wird ähnlich wie das schon bei AC/AM der Fall ist.



Uuuh, dann kaufe ich mir eins


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Brainspiller (24. August 2010)

frankweber schrieb:


> ... der Lenkwinkel so wie bei der aktuellen Generation AFR machbar) im Extrem noch 0,5 Grad flacher.



Ich les immer nur dass es mal ne Änderung gab...
Was war früher, wie ist der aktuelle?


----------



## Mountain_Screen (24. August 2010)

.t1mo schrieb:


> Uuuh, dann kaufe ich mir eins



Da schließ ich mich an, Durin mit 120mm eine feine Sache. 

Wann kommen den die Bikes so ungefähr raus, noch dieses Jahr?


----------



## guru39 (24. August 2010)

frankweber schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen
> 
> Im Moment sind wir kurz vor der jährlichen großen Messe und alle brennen auf die News.
> 
> ...



Hi Frank,
007 ist unterwegs


----------



## frankweber (24. August 2010)

Brainspiller schrieb:


> Ich les immer nur dass es mal ne Änderung gab...
> Was war früher, wie ist der aktuelle?


 

Lenkwinkel war früher 1 Grad steiler und nun seit Produktion ab Juni eben 1 Grad flacher. (Was ich besser finde)Wenn Du die genauen Werte wissen willst schau auf die Website


----------



## softbiker (25. August 2010)

Wer fährt denn wann auf die Messe. 
War ich doch nicht im Pufftreffen dabei so gönne ich mir doch einen Ausflugstag nach Friedrichshafen.
Einer von euch auch da?


----------



## Wilhelm (25. August 2010)

Weitere 2011 News ...


----------



## 525Rainer (25. August 2010)

zitat: Representing a hamemrschmidt pimp kit. (this sounds sick & yummy) 

was wird das sein? gewichtstuning? ich hab noch so ein ding liegen und ich fänds geil wenn sie leichter wär!


----------



## checkb (25. August 2010)

Sieht nach dem einfachen Weg aus, die B-Boxx doch zu bringen.

Hülle  = Truvativ, Technik = Nicolai 

checkb


----------



## 525Rainer (25. August 2010)

oder nur die magnetanschaltung. wobei das wichtigste wär das gewicht!!!
oder 4 gang? info!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## José94 (26. August 2010)

Bei den Argons ist nun kein A mehr im Hinterbau eingefräst sondern das N-volution zeichen


----------



## c_w (26. August 2010)

Ich finde, das klingt eher nach einem "die Hammerschmidt soll schoener aussehen" Programm... naja, lassen wir uns mal ueberraschen, ob auch was technisches dabei ist.

Achja, die 29er kann man mittlerweile auch schon ordern und werden nach Produktionsplan Mitte Oktober (Helius) ausgeliefert, bzw. Anfang November beim Argon.


----------



## Mountain_Screen (26. August 2010)

Im Order-Generator sind die aber noch nicht zu finden oder überseh ich da was.

In der Production-Plan Liste sind sie ja schon aufgelistet.


----------



## sluette (26. August 2010)

525Rainer schrieb:


> oder nur die magnetanschaltung. wobei das wichtigste wär das gewicht!!!
> oder 4 gang? info!!!



denke die hauptlast bei der hs produzieren die kurbeln und das gigapipe innenlager. solange man da keine gescheite HT2 lösung hin bekommt sehe ich schwarz für weightwatchers... funktion ist doch soweit top, optik ok und eher latte. 
bin also auch äußerst g'spannt was der kalle da wieder ausbaldowert hat


----------



## Tyler1977 (26. August 2010)

Gibt es zu den 29ern überthaupt schon weitere Bilder und Geometriedaten?

Beim  Argon sind die 2011er Geometriedaten schon mit File Online und da ist weder von 29ern die Rede, noch von den restlichen Änderungen am 26er.
Allerdings scheint gerade eifrig an der neuen Seite gewerkelt zu werden...


----------



## sluette (27. August 2010)

hier das neue yoke vom argon, user XAS hat schon ein 11er modell:







in seiner gallery sind noch mehr: http://fotos.mtb-news.de/u/58302


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ti-Max (27. August 2010)

Da gefällt mir das A aber deutlich besser

Das N vom Steuerrohr wäre auch schön gewesen ...

Gruß Thorsten


----------



## acid-driver (27. August 2010)

Ti-Max schrieb:


> Da gefällt mir das A aber deutlich besser
> 
> Das N vom Steuerrohr wäre auch schön gewesen ...
> 
> Gruß Thorsten




ich schätze mal, fragen kostet nix, evtl bekommstes ja auch mit dem alten logo. oder ganz ohne. deswegen ists ja nicolai


----------



## Meister-Dieter (27. August 2010)

525Rainer schrieb:


> zitat: Representing a hamemrschmidt pimp kit. (this sounds sick & yummy)
> 
> was wird das sein? gewichtstuning? ich hab noch so ein ding liegen und ich fänds geil wenn sie leichter wär!



Ich verstehe eher darunter,daß die Geräuschkollisse gemeint ist!?
Weil laut ist sie ja ordentlich.


----------



## Ti-Max (27. August 2010)

acid-driver schrieb:


> ich schätze mal, fragen kostet nix, evtl bekommstes ja auch mit dem alten logo. oder ganz ohne. deswegen ists ja nicolai



Brauche ich nicht, habe ein Argon mit dem A

Ist halt wie immer Geschmackssache.

Gruß Thorsten


----------



## connerthesaint (28. August 2010)

http://www.nicolai.net/index.php?article_id=17&clang=0

...öhm hallo, wie geil ist der Rahmen den bitte? :O


----------



## frankweber (28. August 2010)

connerthesaint schrieb:


> http://www.nicolai.net/index.php?article_id=17&clang=0
> 
> ...öhm hallo, wie geil ist der Rahmen den bitte? :O


 

.........ich würd sagen endgeil


----------



## Hatschipuh (29. August 2010)

... aber sowas von!!!!


----------



## Pig-Mint (31. August 2010)

connerthesaint schrieb:


> http://www.nicolai.net/index.php?article_id=17&clang=0
> 
> ...öhm hallo, wie geil ist der Rahmen den bitte? :O



Ist das, so wie der Rahmen abgebildet ist "Himmelblau" ? Ich war der Meinung, dass Himmelblau etwas dunkler wäre.
Nichts desto trotz... geile Farbe.


----------



## acid-driver (31. August 2010)

steht zumindest in der produktbeschreibung unten drunter. 

"sky blue glossy"


----------



## Pig-Mint (31. August 2010)

acid-driver schrieb:


> steht zumindest in der produktbeschreibung unten drunter.
> 
> "sky blue glossy"



Wobei beim ION ST in der Produktbeschreibung steht: Farbe, light turquoise blue glossy. Aber in der Abbildung ist es so eine Art Kupfer eloxiert.

Vielleicht kann ja jemand von Nicolai etwas zu dem Blau vom Nucleon E2 sagen, um was es sich für eine Farbe (RAL) handelt ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Testmaen (31. August 2010)

Hab' da was gefunden ...


----------



## Testmaen (31. August 2010)




----------



## Holybiker (31. August 2010)

Sehr geil, nur wo kommen denn die 0,5kg Zusatzgewicht beim AFR auf einmal her?


----------



## softbiker (31. August 2010)

AM und AC sind einfach nur HAMMER!


----------



## madbuddha (31. August 2010)

Gibt es im Katalog 2011 kein Helius CC mehr?


----------



## KHUJAND (31. August 2010)

die 2011er kataloge gits erst weit nach der eurobike,- beim Hoshi ist vor wochen eingebrochen worden,- u. es wurden sämtliche sachen gestohlen,- u.a. auch div. infos+bilder für den neuen 2011er katalog .


----------



## softbiker (31. August 2010)

Den verfolgt aber auch das Unglück. Ist doch noch gar nich so lange her da ist bei nem shooting schon ne Kamera geklaut worden.


----------



## thunder666 (31. August 2010)

Alle präsentierten 2011' er Frames sind ja mal wieder richtig geil. Absolut Für mich besonders AM u. AC u. Nucleon AM Einfach nur fett die Teile.


----------



## luk! (31. August 2010)

Die Rahmen (besonders das Nucleon AM) haben sie echt klasse ausgewählt! Das hübsche Helius AM gibt es bei Hoshi auch in höherer Auflösung. Diese Details .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pig-Mint (1. September 2010)

Testmaen schrieb:


> Hab' da was gefunden ...



Das würde dann meine Frage also beantworten: "Waterblue" 
Das sieht geil aus


----------



## Wilhelm (1. September 2010)

Pig-Mint schrieb:


> Das würde dann meine Frage also beantworten: "Waterblue"
> Das sieht geil aus


Und so schaut es in "echt" aus.


----------



## timbowjoketown (1. September 2010)

Warum wiegt das AFR plötzlich 4,05 kg, anstatt den bisherigen 3,5 kg ?? Ich habe mir jetzt eins bestellt und 500 g mehr wären ziemlich ärgerlich...


----------



## Luke-VTT (1. September 2010)

Das Titan Elox in Kombination mit orange elox ist schlicht genial. Wow! Nur den Monarch AM finde ich rotzehäßlich. Schönes 2011er Lineup. Super Photos. Kompliment an N und Hoshi!


----------



## Sauerlandrider (1. September 2010)

Hat das 2011er Helius AM ein anderes Unterrohr als die Vorgänger oder kann man auch problemlos in Ältere eine 170er Gabel verbauen?


----------



## botswana23 (2. September 2010)

Das Titanelox sieht echt geil aus !!

Aber warum macht Nicolai keine PM Aufnahme ? Kann man das separat ordern ?

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## acid-driver (2. September 2010)

botswana23 schrieb:


> Das Titanelox sieht echt geil aus !!
> 
> Aber warum macht Nicolai keine PM Aufnahme ? Kann man das separat ordern ?
> 
> Gruß



hält kalle glaub ich nix von 
ich glaub, dreamdeep wollte sich sowas mal an sein AM bauen lassen...
wenns nur um eventuell verhunzte gewinde geht hat turner ne schöne lösung gefunden...


----------



## KHUJAND (2. September 2010)

botswana23 schrieb:


> Das Titanelox sieht echt geil aus !!



in echt eher nicht.


----------



## timbowjoketown (2. September 2010)

acid-driver schrieb:


>



Haben die von Ikea geklaut


----------



## acid-driver (2. September 2010)

wieso? wird da auch ein ISK-schlüssel zu geliefert?


----------



## dreamdeep (2. September 2010)

acid-driver schrieb:


> ich glaub, dreamdeep wollte sich sowas mal an sein AM bauen lassen...


Nein, ich wars nicht 
Halte auch nicht viel davon, ausser die Gewinde sind, wie beim Turner, wechselbar.


----------



## acid-driver (2. September 2010)

dreamdeep schrieb:


> Nein, ich wars nicht
> Halte auch nicht viel davon, ausser die Gewinde sind, wie beim Turner, wechselbar.



ok, dann wars wer anders


----------



## der-gute (2. September 2010)

Wer kommt n nu nacher um 17:30 zum Nicolai Stand auf der eurobike?


----------



## KHUJAND (2. September 2010)

der-gute schrieb:


> Wer kommt n nu nacher um 17:30 zum Nicolai Stand auf der eurobike?



bin weit weg davon...   
 grüss den Vinc vom Artur (khujand) machste das bitte.
DANKE !


----------



## timbowjoketown (2. September 2010)

Bitte frag mal wegen den Gewichten der 2011er Bikes... Warum legt das AFR 500 g zu??


----------



## KHUJAND (2. September 2010)

Tim
Volker ist in Lübbrechtsen geblieben.
05185-60 266-11
[email protected]

der gibt dir ne exakte auskunft. 
wenn du mehr weisst,- schreib es bitte hier. 500gr. ist ne halbe cola flasche


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## c_w (2. September 2010)

timbowjoketown schrieb:


> Bitte frag mal wegen den Gewichten der 2011er Bikes... Warum legt das AFR 500 g zu??



Wsl weil mal jemand richtig nachgewogen hat? *duckundweg*


----------



## timbowjoketown (2. September 2010)

Danke für den Tipp Artur, leider geht keiner dran, ich versuche es aber weiter.


----------



## timbowjoketown (2. September 2010)

c_w schrieb:


> Wsl weil mal jemand richtig nachgewogen hat? *duckundweg*



Ich denke nicht...



sibor-sonic schrieb:


> Mein Rahmengewicht in M war 3750 ohne Achsen und Dämpferschrauben, denke das Mehrgewicht kommt von meinem 1.5 Steuerrohr.





wunny1980 schrieb:


> mit ner tüv geprüften apotheker waage. guckst du in meinem fotoalbum.
> 
> -rahmen: afr in L                                        : 3760g


----------



## der-gute (2. September 2010)

Kalle sagte grade:

der abgebildete Rahmen ist in Größe L und mit Pulverbeschichtung

das niederigere angegebene Gewicht ist ein M Rahmen in eloxiert!

Daher die 500g


----------



## timbowjoketown (2. September 2010)

Es geht ja um den Unterschied von 2010 auf 2011. Auf den neuen Bildern ist der eloxierte Rahmen in M mit 4,05 kg angegeben, auf den alten in eloxiert in M mit 3,5 kg! Könnte natürlich sein, dass sich die Gewichtsangabe auf den gezeigten Rahmen bezieht, dann wäre es aber falsch geschrieben!


----------



## Tante-Emma (2. September 2010)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> in echt eher nicht.



Sieht live tatsächlich komplett anders aus, nicht wirklich gut. Hab mich schon gefragt, ob die den Farbton für 2011 dunkler gemacht haben, denn was auf den Bildern richtig geil u. schön dunkel aussieht, ist (Titan 2010) live wesentlich heller u. eher wischiwaschi.


----------



## guru39 (2. September 2010)

frisch von der Eurobike.


----------



## timbowjoketown (2. September 2010)

Saubere Arbeit, danke für die Mühe!


----------



## rigger (2. September 2010)

Ja echt gut Rainer!!  Kalle natürlich auch!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dreamdeep (3. September 2010)

Boah, das purple Helius ist ja geil. Ich glaube jetzt ist es fix, ich muss nächste Woche ein neue AM mit 1.5 und Angleset bestellen


----------



## Harvester (3. September 2010)

Na wenn du der Erste bin dann will ich der Zweite sein^^

Sehr ausführlicher Film, so soll es sein (und wäre in den IBC-News so nicht gewesen)...


----------



## der-gute (3. September 2010)

Rainer, wann warste da?

das AM mit 14, Kilo is echt geil ;-)


----------



## KHUJAND (3. September 2010)

der-gute schrieb:


> Rainer, wann warste da?



zitat   #50  ?


----------



## KHUJAND (3. September 2010)

dreamdeep schrieb:


> Boah, das purple Helius ist ja geil. Ich glaube jetzt ist es fix, ich muss nächste Woche ein neue AM mit 1.5 und Angleset bestellen



freak 

DANKE für das video Rainer. echt klasse .


----------



## softbiker (3. September 2010)

Ich muss auch sagen dass AM hat mir da schon fast am besten gefallen.
Und einfach nur ne Wuchtbrumme in dem Teil ist der Vivid-Air-Dämpfer in dem Gerät.
Ich hab das Ding draussen auf ner Runde ausprobiert, da darf sich FOX gehörig warm anziehen. Was aber am goldenen AM das allerfeinste war (übrigens für mich ein MUST_HAVE) das war die Lyrik mit schwarzen Standrohren. 
Insgesamt hald viel schöne Detailüberarbeitung heuer und ausser das neue Nucleon AM und das Ion-G-Boxx nicht viel neues am Stand von Nicolai. Das Nucleon AM stand allerdings zu unrecht in der Ecke hinten und fand relativ wenig Beachtung.











Mehr Bilder gibts dann im Album. Ein paar sind verwackelt weil es am Stand gestern früh dermassen zugegangen ist und ich auch noch keinen Kaffee hatte.
Die beiden Schweißguru´s auf der Messe sind definitv Kalle und auch der Jürgen von Alutech brauch sich das nicht mehr verstecken. Allererste Sahne was die beiden mit dem Werkstoff Alu alles anstellen.
Ansonst muss man sagen geht der Trend total in Richtung E-Bike und vor allem Plastik (also Carbon) sellten sind heuer schon die Räder geworden welche noch aus Alu sind. 
Was ich bei N allerdings immer noch vermisse sind auswechselbare Ausfallenden. Man kann beim Kauf zwar seinen Achsstandard frei wählen aber zum umrüsten muss man dann doch neue Druckstreben ordern. Das wäre für die Zukunft noch eine feine Sache.
Vielleicht lassen sich ja auch die Hinterbauten so konstruiren dass man unterschiedliche Adapter für die Bremsen verbauen kann.
Das habe ich beim neuen Alutech-Bike gesehen und muss gestehen, Kalle das ist schon ein schönes Gimmik vom JÜ.



Alles in allem ist aber heuer am Stand die Detailverliebtheit der neuen Bikes aufgefallen und mehr denn je die Möglichkeit mit der Individualisierung durch die Vielzahl an EXTRA-LOVE und den zahlreichen Farbvarianten sich einen absoluten Traum aufzubauen und damit von der Masse einfach abzuheben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KHUJAND (3. September 2010)

kann mal einer von diesem bike ein schönes foto machen. DANKE !


----------



## softbiker (3. September 2010)

Ich habs versucht. 
Aber Kalle hat es gefühlte 30mal raus und reingeschoben und immer stand dieser Verkäufer mit seinen roten Krokos im Weg. Was für ein Schwätzer


----------



## KHUJAND (3. September 2010)

softbiker schrieb:


> und immer stand dieser Verkäufer mit seinen roten Krokos im Weg.



aber niemand von -N- oder . ?


----------



## KloBoBBerLe (3. September 2010)

Danke für das Video, Guru! Irgendwie kann man echt froh sein, ein "altes" AM zu haben. Die neuen driften schon sehr Richtung Freeride ab, seit dem das AC geboren wurde. "Früher" war das AM fast ein robusteres AC.

Sollte man mit dem Cane Creek-Dämpfer für ein AM liebäugeln? 

Ach ja: Das gold-elox ist


----------



## Kaena (3. September 2010)

So, mal ein Bildchen vom Making of 





Der Lehrbub 





AK77, Guru und Kalle


----------



## KHUJAND (3. September 2010)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> kann mal einer von diesem bike ein schönes foto machen. DANKE !



Linda du hast nicht zufällig das rad geknipst ?


----------



## BOSTAD (3. September 2010)

Baoah Geeeeil, ich brauche dieses Pimpkit!! Wann gibts das ??

Super Ding Guru!!


----------



## der-gute (3. September 2010)

ich hab da mal ein nettes Nicolai-E-Fully geknipst:











und neue Pimp-my-Ride-Gabeln von Marzocchi:









;-)


----------



## der-gute (3. September 2010)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> zitat   #50  ?



Sorry, Artur...
der Thread war schon ne Seite weiter und es war ein bissel müßig aufm iPhone

Habs net gelesen...


----------



## timbowjoketown (3. September 2010)

Also, Kalle hat heute nochmal bestätigt, dass die 500 g auf dem Foto ein Druckfehler sind und dort wohl das Gewicht eines lackierten L Rahmens aus Versehen angegeben wurde.

Es werden genau die selben Rohre wie im Vorjahr verwendet und das Gewicht bleibt daher ebenfalls gleich!

Ich bin erleichtert...


um ca 500 g!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## frankweber (3. September 2010)

timbowjoketown schrieb:


> Also, Kalle hat heute nochmal bestätigt, dass die 500 g auf dem Foto ein Druckfehler sind und dort wohl das Gewicht eines lackierten L Rahmens aus Versehen angegeben wurde.
> 
> Es werden genau die selben Rohre wie im Vorjahr verwendet und das Gewicht bleibt daher ebenfalls gleich!
> 
> ...


 
so schnell kann man seine Befürchtungen um 1/8 erleichtern


Wenn man will kann man mit dem AFR auch unter 16 kg kommen.


----------



## timbowjoketown (3. September 2010)

Ja, ich plane ein ähnliches System wie Du. Einmal mit Boxxer/Stahldämpfer und einmal mit Durolux/Luftdämpfer, zudem zwei Radsätze. Alles andere ist mit zu vielen Kompromissen behaftet. Ich will damit auf ca. 15.5 kg im AM/Enduro - Aufbau kommen, das DH-Gewicht ist zweitrangig.

So, sorry für OT.


----------



## followupup (3. September 2010)

Wird das Hammerschmidt Kit die Kurbel schwerer machen als im org. Zustand ? Oder wird Kalles Deckel leichter sein. 

Vielleicht kann mal morgen jemand auf der Messe fragen. Danke
Hatte eigentlich auf ne neue leichtere HS seitens Sram gehofft.


----------



## Kaena (3. September 2010)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> Linda du hast nicht zufällig das rad geknipst ?



ne, Artur leider nicht


----------



## Freeerider81 (7. September 2010)

Wenn ich das noch richtig im Kopf habe soll die Hammerschmidt durch den Pimpkit um 40g leichter werden!


----------



## Dittmosher (7. September 2010)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> die 2011er kataloge gits erst weit nach der eurobike,- beim Hoshi ist vor wochen eingebrochen worden,- u. es wurden sämtliche sachen gestohlen,- u.a. auch div. infos+bilder für den neuen 2011er katalog .



Hey liebe Nicolai-Fans!

Schöne Grüße von Kalle:

Der Katalog erscheint Anfrang Oktober! Der Einbruch bei Hoshi hat nix damit zu tun sondern die Tatsache das Nicolai 15jähriges feiert und daher einen DICKEN SONDERKATALOG rausbringt! Ich freu mich drauf.

Bestellen kann man den dann über die Website!

Hoffe damit alles richtig gestellt zu haben!

Viele Grüße, DJ


----------



## KHUJAND (7. September 2010)

Dittmosher schrieb:


> Hey liebe Nicolai-Fans!
> 
> Schöne Grüße von Kalle:
> 
> ...




ohh da habe ich aber andere infos von Ulla N.
 (würde es doch sonst nicht so schreiben)

na ja... allemale ärgerlich ist es schon mit dem einbruch bei Hoshi.

auf den neuen -N- Katalog freue ich mich sehr...


----------



## frankweber (7. September 2010)

Freeerider81 schrieb:


> Wenn ich das noch richtig im Kopf habe soll die Hammerschmidt durch den Pimpkit um 40g leichter werden!


 

aber gefÃ¼hlte 200g schÃ¶ner

Hab mir fÃ¼r mein FR und mein AFR je ein Pimpkit geordert! Preis 99â¬


----------



## followupup (7. September 2010)

frankweber schrieb:


> aber gefühlte 200g schöner
> 
> Hab mir für mein FR und mein AFR je ein Pimpkit geordert! Preis 99



ab wann lieferbar ??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Speziazlizt (7. September 2010)

weiß man schon mehr über den Cane Creek Dämpfer? Preis Gewicht ....


----------



## timbowjoketown (7. September 2010)

Der DÃ¤mpfer ist ja nichts Neues. Ist extrem teuer, aber soll von der Performance ein absolutes Sahneteil sein. Wenn ich mich recht entsinne, soll der Aufpreis bei Nicolai um die 600 â¬ liegen.


----------



## nicolai.fan (7. September 2010)

DÃ¤mpfer kostet laut Liste 675.- â¬ Aufpreis


----------



## frankweber (7. September 2010)

followupup schrieb:


> ab wann lieferbar ??


 

Letzte September Woche ex Nicolai ist geplant, die Steuersätze auch in dem Zeitraum


----------



## BOSTAD (8. September 2010)

99 â¬ fÃ¼r beide oder pro kit?


----------



## followupup (8. September 2010)

@frankweber 

habe gerade die hammerschmidt bestellt, werde mit dem pro kit noch warten bis Du vielleicht mal nachgewogen hast

aber nur wenn Du möchtest und so ne schicke Waage hast 

gruß followupup


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dreamdeep (8. September 2010)

frankweber schrieb:


> Letzte September Woche ex Nicolai ist geplant, die Steuersätze auch in dem Zeitraum


Ausserdem ein neues 1.5 Steuerrohr mit gefrästen N.


----------



## stuk (9. September 2010)

weiss jemand was an den gerüchten zu den lady-geometrien beim AM/AC wahr ist?
serie oder ehr dann als custom-option mit 300-500e Aufpreis?
ob sowas nötig ist oder ab ne passende rahmengröße reicht ist eh ne andere diskussion und sollte hier nicht ausgetragen werden
mfg


----------



## powermac (9. September 2010)

@stuk

Den Geo Sheet habe ich mir vor der Eurobike mal schicken lassen. Eine Rückmeldung über den Preis habe ich noch nicht bekommen, muß ich mal nachhaken. Prinzipiell ist dies die Asia Edition vom AM, also nen "Serienrahmen". Die Geo macht für Leute ab 1.60m abwärts Sinn, das Helius CC meiner Freundin (stark abgesenktes Oberrohr eher wie heutiges AC) hat sehr viel Beinfreiheit.

Gruß

Power


----------



## stuk (9. September 2010)

hallo power,

danke für die infos, sieht wirklich interessant aus. der preis wäre wirklich noch interessant.
obwohl meine freundin ja mit ihrem XXXX wsd sehr gut bedient ist, steht sie auch auf die optik und qualität von N.

mfg


----------



## frankweber (9. September 2010)

followupup schrieb:


> @frankweber
> 
> habe gerade die hammerschmidt bestellt, werde mit dem pro kit noch warten bis Du vielleicht mal nachgewogen hast
> 
> ...


 
Kein Problem, wieg ich gerne aber die technischen Vorteile sind wohl der Hauptgrund, denn die unterste Tägerplatte hat eine neu platzierte Zuganlenkung, wo sie nicht so gefährdet ist.

Die Optik ist auch nicht so plump flächig wie original und wenn dann noch ein paar gramm leichter ist ja alles o.k.

Gruß Frank


----------



## Ponch (10. September 2010)

powermac schrieb:


> @stuk
> 
> Den Geo Sheet habe ich mir vor der Eurobike mal schicken lassen. Eine Rückmeldung über den Preis habe ich noch nicht bekommen, muß ich mal nachhaken. Prinzipiell ist dies die Asia Edition vom AM, also nen "Serienrahmen". Die Geo macht für Leute ab 1.60m abwärts Sinn, das Helius CC meiner Freundin (stark abgesenktes Oberrohr eher wie heutiges AC) hat sehr viel Beinfreiheit.
> 
> ...




Das wäre evtl auch was für meine Freundin. Ist das gezeigte Geometriesheet vom S oder XS Rahmen?
Wobei die Überstandshöhe vielleicht gar nicht so gering ist wie bei Rahmen mit geknicktem Oberrohr. Das Last Herb AM in S sieht da z.B. schon sehr kompakt aus und ist für kleine Frauen sicherlich eine gute Wahl.
Beim Nicolai hat man zwar das kürzere Sitzrohr, aber bei der Überstandshöhe ist ja leider nichts angegeben.


----------



## BOSTAD (13. September 2010)

FYI

Nicolai Pimpkit 95â¬ zzgl. Versand

GrÃ¼n
Blau
Rot
Gold
Lila
Schwarz
Silber

ab Oktober verfÃ¼gbar.


----------



## fanet82 (27. September 2010)

Hallo zusammen, 
hat jemand von euch ein Foto, mit der Tretlagerseitigen Platte des HS Pimp-kit's?
näme mich wunder wie die Zugführung dann wirklich aussieht.. 
Das Kit ist nicht spezifisch für Nicolai bikes oder? Ich kann das Teil an jede HS ranklotzen oder? Wäre ja schad es würde den restlichen HS-Fahrern vorenthalten..

Gruss


----------



## mTb|KwS-mudbuster (27. September 2010)

Die neue Zugführung wurde für die Nicolai-Rahmen optimiert, was aber nicht heißt dass sie mich auch an anderen Rahmen passt.
Du kannst sonst natürlich auch die alte Zugführung weiter verwenden und nur den Bashguard austauschen.


----------



## fanet82 (27. September 2010)

mTb|KwS-mudbuster schrieb:


> Die neue Zugführung wurde für die Nicolai-Rahmen optimiert, was aber nicht heißt dass sie mich auch an anderen Rahmen passt.
> Du kannst sonst natürlich auch die alte Zugführung weiter verwenden und nur den Bashguard austauschen.


 
Wird dann wohl schon so sein, hab ein Liteville 901, der Schaltzug verlauft da entlang dm Unterrohr nach oben, glaub ähnlich wie bei Nicolai, zumindest wie auf diesem Modell hier:
Müsste also kein Problem geben..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Testmaen (27. September 2010)

Hilft dir das hier weiter?


----------



## fanet82 (27. September 2010)

Testmaen schrieb:


> Hilft dir das hier weiter?
> 
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/730452


 
Danke, ja etwa so hab ich mir das vorgestellt, so kommt der Zug schön nach obenhin weg.. Wie das mit der Befestigung genau aussieht muss ich mir noch an meiner HS anschauen, wo das zusätzliche Teil denau hinkommen soll..
Eine Aufnahme mehr von rechts hast du nicht?
Sieht jedenfalls gut aus..

Gruss


----------



## Testmaen (27. September 2010)

fanet82 schrieb:


> Eine Aufnahme mehr von rechts hast du nicht?



Nein, leider nicht. Hatte das aus dem Eurobike-Video per Screenshot entnommen.


----------



## BOSTAD (30. September 2010)

Das sollte hier wohl auch rein!! SMART & Nicolai

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mi7DvjFmtQg&feature=player_embedded"]YouTube        - smart ebike: a new urban movement.[/nomedia]


----------



## WODAN (30. September 2010)

BOSTAD schrieb:


> Das sollte hier wohl auch rein!! SMART & Nicolai
> 
> YouTube        - smart ebike: a new urban movement.



Genial 
besonderst die Gustav M


----------



## vollgas! (5. Oktober 2010)

was hat sich eigentlich beim ion von 2010 nach 2011 an der geometrie geändert? ein korrektes datenblatt vom 2010er ion gab es ja leider nie...


----------



## guru39 (5. Oktober 2010)

vollgas! schrieb:


> was hat sich eigentlich beim ion von 2010 nach 2011 an der geometrie geändert? ein korrektes datenblatt vom 2010er ion gab es ja leider nie...



Nix! Aber es gibt den Angle Set und den Double Barrel bei Nicolai!

Finde ich besser als einfach nur ne neue Lackierung


----------



## Herman9t9t9 (10. Oktober 2010)

Luke-VTT schrieb:


> Das Titan Elox in Kombination mit orange elox ist schlicht genial. Wow! Nur den Monarch AM finde ich rotzehäßlich. Schönes 2011er Lineup. Super Photos. Kompliment an N und Hoshi!



This is how my AC in titan eloxal looks like... Pretty different from the Nicolai photo.

http://picasaweb.google.nl/111325462000902628549/NicolaiAC#


----------



## xMARTINx (11. Oktober 2010)

wie siehts eigentlich mitn neuem ufo aus?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## timbowjoketown (12. Oktober 2010)

Das UFO wurde gerade dezent überarbeitet, von einem neuen ist mir nichts bekannt!


----------



## xMARTINx (13. Oktober 2010)

frag nur weil hier mal nen aufruf war das die leute ihre ideen posten sollen fürs neue ufo


----------



## stuk (13. Oktober 2010)

weil wohl sehr viele das ufo so wie es ist gut fanden, wurde da nur das leichte facelifting und u.a. die hammerschmitz-option umgesetzt.


----------



## frankweber (13. Oktober 2010)

frankweber schrieb:


> Letzte September Woche ex Nicolai ist geplant, die Steuersätze auch in dem Zeitraum


 

Es ging ums pimpkit für HS und ankle set seinerzeit - nach den gestrigen Aussagen von Kalle sollte man noch mindestens 2 bis 3 Wochen Geduld haben- die Teile sind gerade noch in der Produktion, danach die Farben - nun gut ding braucht weil - wir warten noch ein wenig 

ankle set ist man auf den Lieferanten in übersee angewiesen es gibt wohl noch keine zuverlässige Aussage um Termin und man möchte deshlb noch keinen Termin in Aussicht stellen.

Gruß Frank


----------



## Luke-VTT (13. Oktober 2010)

frankweber schrieb:


> ankle set



angle (Winkel) set, hat nix mit Knöchel zu tun, ebenfalls nix - wie andernorts oft gelesen - mit Engeln  
Besserwisserei off...
Spitze, wie gut Du immer informiert bist


----------



## dreamdeep (13. Oktober 2010)

frankweber schrieb:


> ankle set ist man auf den Lieferanten in übersee angewiesen es gibt wohl noch keine zuverlässige Aussage um Termin und man möchte deshlb noch keinen Termin in Aussicht stellen.


Von wann ist die Info? Mein AM mit Angleset soll laut meiner Info in 2 Wochen ausgeliefert werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## frankweber (13. Oktober 2010)

@luke  mit knöchel hab ich es im Moment mein linkes bein steckt in einem vacoped nach op

@dreamdeep steht ja eigentlich schon da Telefonat ( für Dich genauer von gestern *15.45 )*
*mit Kalle himself*

*ER kann keine genaue Aussage dazu treffen, da Cane Creek offensichtlich noch keine definitive Aussage zum Lieferstatus herausgegben hat.*

*Wenn Du Glück hast kommt er ja rechtzeitig, nur Nicolai sagt Dir diesbezüglich keinen Termin zu, da sie es selbst nicht wissen.*


----------



## Luke-VTT (14. Oktober 2010)

frankweber schrieb:


> @luke  mit knöchel hab ich es im Moment mein linkes bein steckt in einem vacoped nach op



Autsch, gute Besserung!


----------



## dreamdeep (14. Oktober 2010)

2x oje


----------



## frankweber (19. November 2010)

Gestern hab ich die Pimp kits erhalten 

Sie wiegen 29 bzw 31 g mehr als das Original 

Zur Montage der geänderten Zugführung sollte man entweder einen zu langen Zug gehabt haben oder man braucht einen neues Zug, denn der muß ca 4bis5 cm länger sein als der bisherige.

Montiert hab ich auch schon, ist zwar keine Montageanleitung dabei aber selbsterklärend


Gruß Frank


----------

